
Stripe's API was down - klinskyc
http://status.stripe.com?down=now
======
dna_polymerase
Does this mean that their customers were unable to process payments for 23
minutes? Are there any numbers of how many people chose not to buy the product
if payment fails once?

~~~
hackerman123469
I work with integration for large ecommerce systems and some of the services I
work with are synchronizing orders between systems.

This means I've monitored a lot of data in regards of orders.

Generally speaking when looking at orders where payment has been rejected,
it's rare that people try again. Most people just give up it seems.

I have never seen anyone try more than twice.

Of course it might not depict a realistic picture for this scenario but I can
imagine my observation is somewhat general.

I imagine the reasoning for people not trying again is just that it can be
tedious to type out information again or most people will think their card has
been frozen etc. and will wait until their bank's opening hours to call and
ask what's up etc. which means they don't try again because they assume the
error has to do with their card or bank and not necessarily with the site
they're paying on. That is sometimes also the reason of vague error messages.

------
edwinwee
Stripe is back up as of 16:42 UTC. We had some API issues -- we're continuing
to monitor.

Edit: The errors occurred from 16:19–16:42 UTC.

~~~
buremba
We're still seeing errors.

~~~
leesalminen
Same here. Also having intermittent trouble accessing dashboard.stripe.com at
home.

~~~
edwinwee
If you're using idempotency, you still might see some 500s (since Stripe saves
those attempts). They should trail off today (or if you stop calling on them).
I can help confirm if you email edwin@stripe.com.

------
wnevets
does the API being down prevent payments from being taken?

~~~
bkovacev
It prevented us, we were getting:

Sorry! There was an error while talking to one of our backends. We have
already been notified of the problem, but please contact
support@stripe.com(opens in new tab) with any questions you may have.

------
corentin88
Feel like Stripe is down for ~10 minutes every week or so. It’s starting to be
something.

cc @pc

